# Ratties



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

can someone please give me some information on them , I've fell in love 

I know the basics (got a rat book from the library) but just wondered if you could give me some personal experiences with them & how you find them as pets , also any cage reccomendations that are a nice size for them but not too expensive would be great 

and boys or girls?? :biggrin:


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

Rats are great.
Ive had both males and females and find both a joy and take them as they are. Some boys are lazy and some arent ( but they tend to mellow with age i find with the ones i have/had ) Girls can be busy bees but you also get the lazy ones too =D

Depending on how many you want

Freddy 2s are a nice size cage to start with and will happily house a pair or either.

Just remember if you get a bigger cage ie The explorer you find your self wanting more to fill the space haha GMR kicks in fast


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm going to suggest that the rat book that you read was out of date, as almost all of them are. There is a lot of up to date information at Fancy Rats.

I think rats are wonerful pets. They're always happy to see you. I prefer females as they're a lot more active and they're usually doing something stupid, and male rats give me a rash.


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

I think you're going to find the gender thing down to personal preference lol. My males have reached 1 year, and 2 years + 3 months and they're still active, but not overbearing. My girls on the other hand, have me dizzy! They're a bit of a handful, especially when there's four of them all zipping off in different directions.
I think it depends on what you prefer, a lazy pet or crazy pet - I love my boys for cuddles, and my girls are so funny to watch.

Another thing which I've found is a bit of a myth, is how girls are cleaner/don't stink/pee on you as much as males. Either I've got four butch girls, or I'm oversensitive, but I find my girls stink way worse than the boys, they tread poo EVERYWHERE (the boys don't!) and wee on me just as much as the guys do! 

I'm allergic to them anyway, and come out in a rash regardless of which gender I'm handling, their fur irritates my eyes and they make me wheeze but I wouldn't trade 'em for anything!

Just another thing - look for rescue bubs, and make sure you have a vets fund, as you WILL end up having to take them at some point.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I've just got 3 girls 2 weeks ago and am totally in love with them we are getting 3 more in 4 weeks 

I've gone for a happy house cage which was £136 and am buying extra shelves for it. It fits better into my home and was the max I could spend I really couldn't justify £200 for a explorer although on eBay depending in your area you can get them for under £100 

My girls one is totally nuts she is like a little whirl wind but the other two are shy still 

Didn't want boys as all the other animals in the house are boys lol I wanted some pink Girly things


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

I wouldn't go for anything smaller than a Ferplast Jenny as a permenant cage as I think smaller cages just don't have enough space. For a small group (up to 5 rats) then I like the Liberta Abode. It's a really sturdy cage, and it looks quite nice.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Snippet said:


> I wouldn't go for anything smaller than a Ferplast Jenny as a permenant cage as I think smaller cages just don't have enough space. For a small group (up to 5 rats) then I like the Liberta Abode. It's a really sturdy cage, and it looks quite nice.


There's a cage the same on eBay for 99p inkent at the moment ends in 7hrs And another at 99p in Essex if that's any help op x


----------



## sezra (May 20, 2011)

We have two fancy rats and they are fab! They are both boys and one is a siamese and the other is a Burmese dumbo rex! They are lovely friendly fellas and do make us laugh with their antics. 

We have a cage similar to the Ferplast Jenny which is more than big enough for the two of them.

I would definitely reccomend them as pets! :thumbup1:


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

Snippet said:


> I'm going to suggest that the rat book that you read was out of date, as almost all of them are. There is a lot of up to date information at Fancy Rats.
> 
> I think rats are wonerful pets. They're always happy to see you. I prefer females as they're a lot more active and they're usually doing something stupid, and male rats give me a rash.


thanks very much  going to check out that site now

thanks to everyone else 

definetly going to do lots more research , but its looking positive at the moment :thumbup1: would it be best to keep a pair or a group?


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

SophieCyde said:


> thanks very much  going to check out that site now
> 
> thanks to everyone else
> 
> definetly going to do lots more research , but its looking positive at the moment :thumbup1: would it be best to keep a pair or a group?


I'd start with a pair, and when they get to about 1 year old I'd get another pair of babies to intro to the older rats. This means you won't ever be left with an elderly lone rat.


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

Snippet said:


> I'd start with a pair, and when they get to about 1 year old I'd get another pair of babies to intro to the older rats. This means you won't ever be left with an elderly lone rat.


yep that makes sense , thanks


----------

